# Nobody here used HD HDD media player?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

As the title, nobody use it? I can find any review on this forum.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What brand name are you referring to?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I am using LimHD360s from Tomacro.


----------

